# Quaker Parrots



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

A Facebook page I follow shared these beauties!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome...I've alway's thought I'll own one someday...


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Quakers are a hoot, my inlaws have one that I babysit every now and then... He loves men and only will lower his standards to allow me to handle him when then men in the family are not home...lol the little booger head!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

They're beautiful, it's really sweet to see them all lined up together like that!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Aw, they are soooo cute!! I never knew they could be yellow as well!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They are just too cute! *


----------



## ronsig (Oct 16, 2006)

I also had never seen a yellow one!
Beautiful birds.
But in some states in the US it is illegal to own them.
Why are Quaker Parrots Illegal in Some States | QuakerParrots.com

That's good to know 

In Florida I have seen them in the wild. They are a lot of fun to watch.


Sigrid


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are beautiful  They look so prim and proper all lined up on their branch


----------

